# SE II - How much are you studying?



## McEngr (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm going to risk eating major crow about 3 months from now, but I'll say it anyway. I haven't frequented this board for quite some time even though I thought that I would need to to learn from others the structural knowledge required to pass the SE II. Well, now that I've gone completely through the practice exam, I'm not worried about it. I think it simply takes a person that does this stuff on a daily basis to not be intimidated by the complexity of the problems.

I guess I wanted to hear some feedback about if I should be worried and if I am going into this exam the wrong way. THe SE II practice test, as I've said before, seems like busy work.

Go ahead and backlash if you want, but I'm just being honest and I will probably disapper off the face of the earth in a couple of months if I don't pass, but you'll find out eventually because I'll have to come on here and ask questions about what I did wrong.

I'm sure ARLORD, KEVO, MOOK, and others will humble me.

Thanks all.

McEngr


----------



## teda (Apr 22, 2009)

You should be happy that you will only take SE II. I will take both this weekend. Can you see my pressure?



McEngr said:


> I'm going to risk eating major crow about 3 months from now, but I'll say it anyway. I haven't frequented this board for quite some time even though I thought that I would need to to learn from others the structural knowledge required to pass the SE II. Well, now that I've gone completely through the practice exam, I'm not worried about it. I think it simply takes a person that does this stuff on a daily basis to not be intimidated by the complexity of the problems.
> I guess I wanted to hear some feedback about if I should be worried and if I am going into this exam the wrong way. THe SE II practice test, as I've said before, seems like busy work.
> 
> Go ahead and backlash if you want, but I'm just being honest and I will probably disapper off the face of the earth in a couple of months if I don't pass, but you'll find out eventually because I'll have to come on here and ask questions about what I did wrong.
> ...


----------



## McEngr (Apr 22, 2009)

teda said:


> You should be happy that you will only take SE II. I will take both this weekend. Can you see my pressure?


I don't envy you teda. If it's any consolation, I've heard that many will pass the SE II and not the SE I... seems odd doesn't it? I probably seem like a real a$$ coming on here and stating what I did. But, I think I'm doing it more for my own confidence, which can run at a premium with the economy lately.

Good luck Friday (and Saturday?).

You seem like a pretty sharp guy based on your post history.

We'll definitely be celebrating afterwards, huh?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 22, 2009)

McEngr said:


> I'm going to risk eating major crow about 3 months from now, but I'll say it anyway. I haven't frequented this board for quite some time even though I thought that I would need to to learn from others the structural knowledge required to pass the SE II. Well, now that I've gone completely through the practice exam, I'm not worried about it. I think it simply takes a person that does this stuff on a daily basis to not be intimidated by the complexity of the problems.
> I guess I wanted to hear some feedback about if I should be worried and if I am going into this exam the wrong way. THe SE II practice test, as I've said before, seems like busy work.
> 
> Go ahead and backlash if you want, but I'm just being honest and I will probably disapper off the face of the earth in a couple of months if I don't pass, but you'll find out eventually because I'll have to come on here and ask questions about what I did wrong.
> ...


McEngr,

I won't humble you, but just give you some honest advice.

Structural Engineering is not rocket science. All that you are doing is proving on paper that something won't fall down. How you prove this is, well.... up to you. Granted you must understand how math comes into play in how you prove most things, how you use this is the key for the SEII exam.

The Structural II exam is basically an exam on reasoning. I wouln't call it "busy work" I would call it something more like a "spidey sense" for engineers. The true mark of a structural engineer isn't knowing how a Von Mises analysis or 2nd order computer model works. It is when given a problem and a cocktail napkin, can you come up with something that should work? This is what the SEII exam is all about.

Ok, I'll get off my soap box now.

Good luck this Friday McEngr. If you keep confident, you'll do just fine. Just remember, it isn't rocket science.

Now, I've got to study for a damn surveying exam. Doh! :smileyballs:


----------



## ARLORD (Apr 23, 2009)

McEngr said:


> I'm sure ARLORD, KEVO, MOOK, and others will humble me.
> Thanks all.
> 
> McEngr


McEngr,

There is nothing wrong with having confidence, but you don't want to be over confident. Never underestimate your opponent. My only advice is to write down as much as possible for each problem. The more you put down, even if it is basic/obvious, adds to your score. Looking back on the Oct exam, I did not feel that it was that hard, but I made dumb mistakes, at least one per problem. Why?, How?, I do not know, lack of sleep, stress, pressure, who knows. Just be mentally prepared for a hard test for 8 hours.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## McEngr (Apr 23, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> McEngr,
> I won't humble you, but just give you some honest advice.
> 
> Structural Engineering is not rocket science. All that you are doing is proving on paper that something won't fall down. How you prove this is, well.... up to you. Granted you must understand how math comes into play in how you prove most things, how you use this is the key for the SEII exam.
> ...


Kevo, I almost spit out my bagle this morning when I read the last line of your post. Good luck to you on that thing... I will have to take it in a few years...

Thanks for the advice Arlord. This is a great place for guys like you willing to help others.


----------

